# Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 BETA downloads for PC and Mac for free



## Anonymous1 (Jan 31, 2012)

I just saw this on dealnews in case anyone is interested.


Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 | photo management software beta - Adobe Labs


The Lightroom 4 beta will expire on March 31, 2012.


----------



## KmH (Jan 31, 2012)

You're about 20 days late. Two threads were started 1/10/12.


----------

